# Photos, Icloud et extensions



## kako49 (15 Août 2020)

Bonjour à tous,
Je suis nouvelle sur le forum car je galère depuis ce matin...
J'espère avoir de bons conseils ici ;-) je vous en serais très reconnaissante...!
Bon voilà, je suis Ihpone depuis peu donc je ne connais pas tous les rouages. J'ai plein de photos sur mon téléphone que je voulais transférer sur mon PC (windows 10). Je n'y suis pas arrivée, donc j'ai pensé à les prendre sur le Icloud et les mettre sur mon PC. Or je rencontre trois gros problèmes. Mon but ultime est de les mettre sur mon PC mais aussi de faire un album photo via les sites dédiés.
1 - sur mon Icloud il me manque plusieurs journées de photos, j'ai beau avoir cherché sur le net je n'ai rien trouvé qui puisse fonctionner pour moi. Ces photos (du 23/07 au 30/07) sont bien dans mon téléphone mais je n'arrive pas à les mettre sur le Icloud, les autres j'ai réussi (oui je l'avais désactivé quelque temps).
2 - une fois que j'aurais réussi à tout remettre sur mon cloud, comment les télécharger toutes sur mon PC ? 
3 - pour finir, il y en a beaucoup en extension HEIC et non pas JPEG, or le logiciel pour le site d'album photos les veut en JPEG, comment faire ? dois-je toutes les modifier ?
Merciiiiiii beaucoup à vous si vous pouviez m'aider car là je n'y arrive plus :-(
Bonne journée !


----------



## MrTom (15 Août 2020)

Hello,

Tu branches ton iPhone sur ton PC avec le câble, puis tu retrouves tes photos dans l'explorateur de fichiers de ton Windows, pas besoin d'iCloud dans ton cas, tu te compliques la vie. Au pire, tu lances l'application de transfert d'images sur ton Windows.

Pour prendre des photos en JPG et non HEIC, tu peux dans l'iPhone le changer : *Réglages* > *Appareil photo* > *Formats* > *Le plus compatible*.

Sur Windows, tu peux également installer cela pour lui permettre de lire et d'écrire les images HEIC : https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/p/extensions-dimage-heif/9pmmsr1cgpwg?activetab=pivot:overviewtab

Enfin, pour convertir tes images, si cela est encore nécessaire, tu peux installer cet outil gratuit : https://imazing.com/fr/heic, il te permettra de les convertir en lot.


----------



## MrTom (15 Août 2020)

Et pour le paramètre dans l'iPhone pour le transfert des fichiers d'images, il faut aller dans *Réglages* > *Photos* > et choisir *automatique* dans le menu en bas *TRANSFERT VERS MAC OU PC*


----------



## kako49 (15 Août 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Tu branches ton iPhone sur ton PC avec le câble, puis tu retrouves tes photos dans l'explorateur de fichiers de ton Windows, pas besoin d'iCloud dans ton cas, tu te compliques la vie. Au pire, tu lances l'application de transfert d'images sur ton Windows.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrTom (15 Août 2020)

Alors tu actives iCloud sur ton iPhone pour les photos : *Réglages* > Menu du profil > *iCloud* > *Photos* > *Photos iCloud*.

Tu connectes ensuite ton téléphone en wi-fi et chargé, toutes les photos sans exception, vont se transférer petit à petit sur iCloud. Je ne connais le volume de photos, il faudra être patiente 
Tu pourras les récupérer ensuite en allant sur www.icloud.com et en saisissant tes identifiants de ton compte Apple.


----------



## kako49 (16 Août 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> Alors tu actives iCloud sur ton iPhone pour les photos : *Réglages* > Menu du profil > *iCloud* > *Photos* > *Photos iCloud*.
> 
> Tu connectes ensuite ton téléphone en wi-fi et chargé, toutes les photos sans exception, vont se transférer petit à petit sur iCloud. Je ne connais le volume de photos, il faudra être patiente
> Tu pourras les récupérer ensuite en allant sur www.icloud.com et en saisissant tes identifiants de ton compte Apple.




Merci Tom de vous pencher sur mon cas ;-)
J'ai pourtant fait cette manip plusieurs fois mais il reste 7 jours en juillet où il ne prend pas ses photos...


----------



## MrTom (16 Août 2020)

Il faut le laisser activé et le laisser travailler. Ce n'est pas un paramètre que l'on coche ou décoche à l'envie.
Parfois, oui, ça prend du temps.


----------



## kako49 (16 Août 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> Il faut le laisser activé et le laisser travailler. Ce n'est pas un paramètre que l'on coche ou décoche à l'envie.
> Parfois, oui, ça prend du temps.


 
ok merci Tom je vais attendre.

eEt une fois qu’elles seront bien toutes sur mon cloud, comment je peux faire pour les utiliser sur un site de livre photos ? Télécharger et transférer en jpeg ?


----------



## MrTom (16 Août 2020)

Oui, une fois qu'elles sont toutes sur ton iCloud, tu peux les télécharger, les convertir (mais je crois que tu n'auras pas à le faire vu que tu télécharges depuis iCloud) et les transférer sur ton site de livre de photos.


----------



## kako49 (16 Août 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> Oui, une fois qu'elles sont toutes sur ton iCloud, tu peux les télécharger, les convertir (mais je crois que tu n'auras pas à le faire vu que tu télécharges depuis iCloud) et les transférer sur ton site de livre de photos.


Et comment je peux les télécharger simplement ? Je n’ai pas trouvé hier...
Et Pkoi penses tu qu’il n’y aura pas à les convertir ?


----------



## MrTom (16 Août 2020)

Tu peux y faire une sélection de photo (les photos avec un encadrées bleues sur la capture d'écran) puis cliquer en haut à droite sur le nuage avec la flèche vers le bas, à gauche de la corbeille, pour les télécharger.

Je pense que tu n'auras pas à les convertir car iCloud devrait t'envoyer directement des fichiers JPEG et rien d'autre. Je te laisse nous confirmer ?


----------

